# Hd sound and modem driver reqired for compaq a972tu



## gulatimanali (Dec 25, 2009)

*I have changed my os from win vista to window xp on my laptop. but I could not find driver for hd audio and hd modem. please help. my device id's are as below:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0001

and

HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0002*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I will try to assist you.
Hopefully you have SP2 installed (Not SP3 yet)


For the Audio you need to install this *MS UAA *driver first:
http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe
Install and reboot the computer

For the Audio we will have to _*modify *_a driver.
*Download* this driver and *extract* the driver to a folder.
Note where this folder is you will need it later:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Once extracted open the folder
You should see a file named *WiSVHe5.inf*
*Open* this file
A notepad document will open.

*Look for the lines *
[Conexant]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30CD
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D6

*Add this to this line *(*Copy and Paste*):
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9

And *press enter*

*The results should show as this*:
[Conexant]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30CD
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D6
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9

[HdAudModel]

*Note the space between the line you entered and [HdAudModel]*
*Click File>Save*
*If prompted to overwright the file select yes*.

Install the driver in this fashion (manuall install):

From Device Manager, *right click *"Audio Device on HD".
Choose *Update driver*.
Check *no to connect*.
Install from a *list or specific *location.
*Don't search *I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select *Sound, Video, and Game controllers*.
*Remove *the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "*Have Disk*".
*Next*...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "*WiSVHe5.inf*".
Ignore XP when it complains.
*REBOOT*.

For the Modem try these drivers:
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp37501-38000/sp37982.exe

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35001-35500/sp35272.exe


----------

